# 15 y/o female snowboarding fall assessment



## musicislife (May 24, 2012)

You  arrive and the patient is complaining about a broken arm. Bystanders indicate that she took a very hard fall (fell and rolled/slid 100 ft down the somewhat steep trail). The patient indicates she has neck pain. (midline down the C-Spine)

Actions: C spine precations, head to toe assessment (given the very hard fall, neck pain, and arm injury) 

Expose then cover each area of the body as it is assessed. 

Is this the proper assessment here?


----------



## Remeber343 (May 24, 2012)

I would not expose them on a hillside in the snow. I would probably also splint the arm...  She would be very unhappy if you true moving her and it was moving all willy-nilly


----------



## musicislife (May 24, 2012)

yea i was just focusing on the assessment portion...so you think the best course would be to get her off the slopes and expose/assess in the first aid station/rig?


----------



## Anjel (May 24, 2012)

Does she need oral glucose? 

And yea it is freezing and she is girl. You would assess in the rig. In privacy, unless it is absolutely critical that you get her naked right then and there. 

I am assuming you are talking about working in the capacity as an EMT or Medic. 

As a first responder you would hold c-spine, keep pt warm, and wait for the proper tools to extricate.

Put a splint on the arm in the position of comfort. If you have the ability to do so.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 24, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Does she need oral glucose?
> 
> And yea it is freezing and she is girl. You would assess in the rig. In privacy, unless it is absolutely critical that you get her naked right then and there.
> 
> ...


I would second the above. Unless there is a HUGE compelling reason to strip her completely down right there on the slope, I'm going to wait until there's sufficient privacy to complete the physical exam. I don't care that she's 15, 30, or 85. I don't care that she's not really a he... What I _do_ care about is that the patient fell, is complaining of mid-line tenderness and likely has a fractured arm. That patient is going to get a very quick assessment for immediate life threats, will be placed in the best spinal restriction that I can provide, have that arm splinted, and then transported down the slope to the warm and waiting ambulance or aid station where I can then complete the exam and determine if other interventions are necessary. Outside of running a code, there is very little reason I can see staying on the slope longer than the amount of time needed for packaging/extrication to some place more private and warm.


----------



## musicislife (May 24, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Does she need oral glucose?
> 
> of course ^_^ lol i just found out that like five people that are close to me got diagnosed with diabetes, so I wanted to be prepared by learning all about oral glucose and diabetic emergencies


----------



## Akulahawk (May 24, 2012)

musicislife said:


> Anjel1030 said:
> 
> 
> > Does she need oral glucose?
> ...


----------



## Achilles (May 24, 2012)

Where new Jersey do you have snow?
Angel, thanks for that I will be laughing for a while now.
where was NSP?


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 25, 2012)

You have to mess yourself up pretty good to get exposed on the hill. it's not practical. splint appropriately and do your looking in the first aid room or ambulance. 

It's fine to take a peak if it's easy and isn't causing too much pain, remove a glove and slide the sleeve up for a wrist injury or something of the sort.


----------



## CBentz12 (May 25, 2012)

I would put a c collar on her splint the arm and log roll her while checking for any PN or obvious deformities of the spine and then strap her on a backboard. Do your detailed assessment in the back of the ambulance and of you have to expose then do so out if the eyes of the public. Try not to think too much into the book when your writing these scenarios.


----------



## mycrofft (May 25, 2012)

http://www.newjerseyscenic.com/nj_mountains.html

Snow in Jersey. It isn't all Passaic you know.

Is the next post going to be a hypoglycemia cheerleader with cervical spine pain and a midshatft femur fx?


----------



## musicislife (May 25, 2012)

lol <_<


----------



## Remeber343 (May 25, 2012)

Someone say cheerleader...  I got this one guys


----------



## Achilles (May 25, 2012)

musicislife said:


> lol <_<



Alright, can you answer my question? - where was NSP? How'd you get them down the hill? Stair chair? Stoax? Toboggan? 
And what mountain was this???
It can be akward exposing someone the same age as you music did you try to get a female emt to do it instead.


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 25, 2012)

I'm pretty sure he/she just makes up scenarios for their own amusement and these aren't actual calls, if they are I feel sorry for these patients constantly getting oral glucose shoved down their throat...


----------



## mycrofft (May 25, 2012)

Beats ipecac


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 25, 2012)

Shhhhhh....ipecac is how I stay sooooo lean


----------



## musicislife (May 25, 2012)

i was on the other side of the mountain (jiminy peak in mass. my mom walked the pt in question down, didnt even give me a phone call...if iwere there I woulda called NSP. 





Achilles said:


> Alright, can you answer my question? - where was NSP? How'd you get them down the hill? Stair chair? Stoax? Toboggan?
> And what mountain was this???
> It can be akward exposing someone the same age as you music did you try to get a female emt to do it instead.


----------



## musicislife (May 25, 2012)

this is the first actual scenario I have put up...the others were ficticious





RustyShackleford said:


> I'm pretty sure he/she just makes up scenarios for their own amusement and these aren't actual calls, if they are I feel sorry for these patients constantly getting oral glucose shoved down their throat...


----------



## Achilles (May 25, 2012)

musicislife said:


> i was on the other side of the mountain (jiminy peak in mass. my mom walked the pt in question down, didnt even give me a phone call...if iwere there I woulda called NSP.



Whatever dood. Go be asinine somewhere else.


----------



## musicislife (May 25, 2012)

real mature


----------



## CBentz12 (May 25, 2012)

How old are you brother?


----------



## Notown (May 25, 2012)

Agreed, It is easy to get caught up in the "what does the book say" type of thinking. It is important to remember that we are the patients advocate and to consider how we would want to be treated in this situation... 
That being said, strip em, take pics, post online......Just Kidding!!!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 25, 2012)

Nevada is invading! Yeah buddy!

Ya'll better get ready.


----------



## mycrofft (May 26, 2012)

OP/ musicislife, hang in there!


----------

